# NHS Trusts told to give IVF to more women



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

It's about time, let's hope they all do what they need to do!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2628751/NHS-trusts-told-IVF-women-Watchdog-acts-three-quarters-let-patients-down.html

Pudding
X


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it going to be worth trying for funding again on this basis for some of us? Regardless of private tx in the meantime CCGs should now honour  the new criteria... that is assuming they bother to even look at it in the first place. At least its a bit of hope for those just starting the process of securing funding if nothing else.


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

About time!. I'll hopefully be having ivf next year privately so I was so exited to hear this I hope they do this we all deserve the chance to have a family they don't realise what us as couples go through with infertility and the strain it has on us


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Something definitely needs to be done about this. In my county we are only entitled to one round of ivf, yet the next county up the road is entitled to three. It is very unfair!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

The whole thing is hugely unfair both in terms of funding, the hoops we have to go through ( I don't think people with other "illnesses" are made to wait year and enduring shameful invasions of privacy) and the joke that we cannot even get insurance to cover it!

I am seriously thinking of initiating a campaign to get UK insurers to cover ivf as they do in the US and other countries. Infertility is not a choice yet I can't insure myself against it happening. The smoker who knowingly risks cancers get covered. I bet loads of people would pay a couple of pounds a year extra if it meant coverage or part coverage.

Rant over!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I completely agree with you Lululimon, refusal of insurance companies to cover tests and treatment just fuels the mistaken idea that it isn't a real medical condition but a lifestyle choice!

Pudding
X


----------

